# Quickbooks Product Variations



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Is anyone using Quickbooks to track inventory? How are you handling product variations?

If your main product is a Gildan 2000 T-shirt 100% 6.1oz Cotton, how are you entering the sizes and colors as inventory items?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have QuickBooks Premier - Manufacturing and Wholesale Edition 2008. It has no concept of garment, color or size - you would need to buy the much higher priced point of sale version for that. What I had to do was create an inventory item for every combination of garment, color and size that I wanted to track.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I did the same thing Ted did in my version of Quickbooks Pro 2010.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Gah! Well if that's the only option guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet. Just seems silly that the Manufacturing edition doesn't include such an inventory function. I'm using that same version.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

raise said:


> Just seems silly that the Manufacturing edition doesn't include such an inventory function.


My thoughts exactly. Between that and the problems I had this year with TurboTax, I'm very rapidly degrading my opinion of Intuit products.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

tfalk said:


> My thoughts exactly. Between that and the problems I had this year with TurboTax, I'm very rapidly degrading my opinion of Intuit products.


I just finished up 4 tax returns in TurboTax Home & Business edition and it all went flawlessly. What problems did you have?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are using Quickbooks, Turbotax and carry an inventory, they had a bug where it was importing totals on a cash basis instead of accrual basis. They finally fixed it about a week ago... I gave up and did everything by hand a couple of weeks ago. They also published an update a couple of weeks ago that automatically installed and promptly deleted most of the numbers I had entered by hand - took me 2 hours to fix everything.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

tfalk said:


> If you are using Quickbooks, Turbotax and carry an inventory, they had a bug where it was importing totals on a cash basis instead of accrual basis. They finally fixed it about a week ago... I gave up and did everything by hand a couple of weeks ago. They also published an update a couple of weeks ago that automatically installed and promptly deleted most of the numbers I had entered by hand - took me 2 hours to fix everything.


That does suck. I didn't run into that because I use cash basis.


----------



## Airka02 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have quickbooks pro 2010 and my main product is gildan 8000 50/50 blend shirts. I use qb for inventory. I just entered a subitem that says Maroon Gildan Tee's and then each size under that and the next subitem is Black Gildan Tee's with all of the sizes under that. Very simple when you are invoicing ...you just type in maroon and all the items in that category pop up and then you select your size.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> I have QuickBooks Premier - Manufacturing and Wholesale Edition 2008


Me too...

I'd create a separate inventory item for each shirt/size/color, so 5 sizes in 3 colors of 2 shirts would be 5x3x2 (30 separate inventory objects) 

I wish you could COPY an item and then just edit the new one!


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

jiarby said:


> Me too...
> 
> I'd create a separate inventory item for each shirt/size/color, so 5 sizes in 3 colors of 2 shirts would be 5x3x2 (30 separate inventory objects)
> 
> I wish you could COPY an item and then just edit the new one!


You can! Have you thought of exporting, editing, and reimporting?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

no... you mean to use excel to replicate them? 

I have been cussing that thing for 2 years and never noticed the Excel button at the bottom of the list!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I use Quick Books and TAx Cut with no problems,,, 
converted a few years ago to tax cut from H&R Block instead of Turbo TAx.
MMM


----------

